

Umati: using R and python to study inflammatory speech online - datakid
https://github.com/iHub/UmatiCodebase

======
datakid
From the same mob that has bought us the rugged modem BRCK and the crowd
mapping Ushahidi software, this project is the result of some great work from
the Kenyan iHub hackspace/incubator. Refined over many months with a focus on
Kenyan political situation, it's application in other places would be welcome.
I believe the group have been asked to set up for the coming Ethiopian and
Nigerian elections in 2015.

------
kagia
I like the fact that they are being cautious about using the term hate speech.
It has become a catch-all for anything that's unpleasant, even if harmless to
society.

If anyone wanted a background I found this link:
[http://voicesthatpoison.org/guidelines/](http://voicesthatpoison.org/guidelines/)

